# Bad Accident with Pax - Not at fault



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

I was driving in the left lane at about 25mph when a car in the right lane turns into my lane and hit him pretty hard with pax in the car. There were no injuries, but it probably totaled both cars. He accepted fault and was driving a rental. We filed a police report and exchanged information, but he didn't write down the insurance company. So I just called mine, which I realize was probably a mistake. I've just never been in this situation. Hopefully they don't drop me or raise my rates.

Im not at fault, so his insurance should cover everything, but should I report it to UBER if I already called my insurance company? How do Pax effect this situation? Also, can I get reimbursed for lost wages?

Any advice or experience in this situation would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: UBER contacted me about the accident, so I guess that settles my first question.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope you didn't tell your insurance co. that you were driving for uber at the time of accident. Most car insurances can cancel you immediately for driving carshare. If the police made a report then the report would have his insurance information.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Your insurance doesn't need to get involved at all. Neither does Uber.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you can include a demand for loss of income from the other driver's insurance, provided his insurer accepts full responsibility and agrees their driver was at fault. Did the police report say who was responsible? You do mean that YOU hit HIM pretty hard, right? 
Including the loss of income due to having no car to drive for Uber might get them to settle quicker. They should provide you with a rental, but you can't Uber with a rental of course.
At 25 mph, and assuming a rental car would be a late model, it would take a lot of damage to total it; like multiple air bags deployed and serious body/frame damage. I got hit by a double-trailer semi while driving my Prius, and was told the damage had to exceed 75% of the value to be totaled.
The rental agency should have the other driver's insurance info as well. Whether they will give it to you is another matter.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Your insurance doesn't need to get involved at all. Neither does Uber.


If Uber contacted the driver, that means the pax contacted Uber. Which could mean pax may be "hurt".


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have my Uber Texas Insurance Certificate printed out and in my glove compartment. That's what I'll show if I'm in an accident.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Most likely he had full coverage on the rental car. Dealing with there "walk away insurance" is a big long ordeal. I have had to deal with them before and they draw things out until the final 30th day they are allowed by law. But who knows, I had to get on there ass about there time running out, they might of went longer if I didn't threaten to report them. My car was out of commission for a MONTH for a door panel.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

observer said:


> If Uber contacted the driver, that means the pax contacted Uber. Which could mean pax may be "hurt".


Aye, I had this when I was rear ended. No police involved and not really much of an incident, but the passenger contacted Uber because he was "injured".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If you have pax you may as well tell uber asap. they will always be "injured". Plus I've had whiplash and it really wasn't evident until a day or two later (and it was painful then) so they actually very well could be.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I think you can include a demand for loss of income from the other driver's insurance, provided his insurer accepts full responsibility and agrees their driver was at fault. Did the police report say who was responsible? You do mean that YOU hit HIM pretty hard, right?
> Including the loss of income due to having no car to drive for Uber might get them to settle quicker. They should provide you with a rental, but you can't Uber with a rental of course.
> At 25 mph, and assuming a rental car would be a late model, it would take a lot of damage to total it; like multiple air bags deployed and serious body/frame damage. I got hit by a double-trailer semi while driving my Prius, and was told the damage had to exceed 75% of the value to be totaled.
> The rental agency should have the other driver's insurance info as well. Whether they will give it to you is another matter.


The other driver admitted fault on the police report. He darted into my lane and I swerved, but still hit the front end. Our wheels were stuck together. No airbags or anything, but there was a fair amount of damage to the cars. My car is worth about $8,000 according to KBB, so I'd be surprised if it weren't totaled, but it might not be.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Well good luck, and please come back and let us know how it all shakes out.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Here we go. With a pax you always notify Youber first. Never your insurance company and go to their insurance after Youber if you need to. Their insurance will be talking with your insurance, they all talk to each other. I just hope driving stays under the radar. This is a huge issue. They don't cover medical and rental is not included. You have a $1K deductible so you hope it's not your fault. Cases like this the other guy could say you swerved into him. I never get how that is proven, maybe your pax is a witness. You are not able to use your insurance, not only are you not covered, you can lose your insurance and be blacklisted and banned. This insurance mess is no joke.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> If Uber contacted the driver, that means the pax contacted Uber. Which could mean pax may be "hurt".


The lawyer of the PAX will determine extent of PAX injuries.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

So, it doesn't sound like the insurance company is going to drop me. All they told me is that they would deny the claim, which isn't a problem, since I was not at fault. 

Now my problem is that he didn't give the name of his insurance company to me or to my insurance company and the police report is still not online. So I'm kind of in limbo until I can talk to his insurance company.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

nuberperson said:


> So, it doesn't sound like the insurance company is going to drop me. All they told me is that they would deny the claim, which isn't a problem, since I was not at fault.
> 
> Now my problem is that he didn't give the name of his insurance company to me or to my insurance company and the police report is still not online. So I'm kind of in limbo until I can talk to his insurance company.


You always need their license, tags, registration and insurance. I would take pics these days too. I hope you have that info at least, don't rely on the police for that. Never discuss the accident, just get the intel you need. Let us know what happens with Youber and your pax. Twice I had a problem with a driver, both times they were at fault trying to give me the slip. One tried to leave without giving me the registration and the other was just ridiculous I almost beat him up, similar situation it's not his fault and he wants to leave. I'm like you're not going anywhere.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

You said it was a rental car - you should be able to contact the rental car company and get the information from them.

If you have the police report, you should have at least the tag number and the other drivers details.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

nuberperson said:


> So, it doesn't sound like the insurance company is going to drop me. All they told me is that they would deny the claim, which isn't a problem, since I was not at fault.
> 
> Now my problem is that he didn't give the name of his insurance company to me or to my insurance company and the police report is still not online. So I'm kind of in limbo until I can talk to his insurance company.


I hope for your sake what you were told is correct. However, it may depend on just who said it, and on what authority they said it.
When it comes time to renew your policy, it will be the underwriters doing the risk assessment, not sales agents or claims adjusters. The underwriters look at your driving record, and that accident will likely raise a flag. Normally, the fact that it was not your fault would be taken into account, and therefore have no effect on your renewal. But this time it will be in their record that you were driving for Uber. If your insurer, like many, have an exclusion for driving for hire, they will most likely non-renew your policy. If they offer a TNC endorsement they might offer you that for a higher premium.
Did the police give you an idea when the report would be available? If the other driver's info isn't there, you may have to go to the rental agency. In the meanwhile, you might hear from his insurer directly. The rental agency isn't going to let him brush them off so easily.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> You said it was a rental car - you should be able to contact the rental car company and get the information from them.
> 
> If you have the police report, you should have at least the tag number and the other drivers details.


I have everything except the name of his insurance company. License, tags, phone, name and address. I called the other driver, but got voicemail. He did have Enterprise as the car owner, so I'll give them a call next.

I was given the police report number, but they still haven't put it up online. My insurance company is trying to get it for me.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

nuberperson said:


> The other driver admitted fault on the police report. He darted into my lane and I swerved, but still hit the front end. Our wheels were stuck together. No airbags or anything, but there was a fair amount of damage to the cars. My car is worth about $8,000 according to KBB, so I'd be surprised if it weren't totaled, but it might not be.


But did you remember to ask for the 5-star rating?


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

This has become a nightmare. The driver of the rental car was not listed as a driver in the rental agreement, and it was rented in the passengers name through the company she works for.

The drivers insurance company is denying the claim because he is not listed in the rental agreement and the passenger's employer is denying liability cause she was not driving. However she breached the rental agreement by letting him drive, so it looks like the liability is going to fall on her.

UBER's insurance has offered to cover the claim with a $1,000 deductible, but I can't afford it even if I wanted to. Looks like I may have to lawyer up.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

nuberperson said:


> This has become a nightmare. The driver of the rental car was not listed as a driver in the rental agreement, and it was rented in the passengers name through the company she works for.
> 
> The drivers insurance company is denying the claim because he is not listed in the rental agreement and the passenger's employer is denying liability cause she was not driving. However she breached the rental agreement by letting him drive, so it looks like the liability is going to fall on her.
> 
> UBER's insurance has offered to cover the claim with a $1,000 deductible, but I can't afford it even if I wanted to. Looks like I may have to lawyer up.


Best case scenario is to pay the deductible, if you didn't pay cash in full for your car. It will be an uninsured motorist. You can try to sue the pax [for the $1K deductible], with a lawyer but who knows what assets she has that she'd want to or could pay up. The sooner this is resolved without your insurance knowing, your leasing or financing knowing you were driving, the better.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nuberperson,
Sorry to hear this. You can probably find a lawyer who will listen to the story at no charge, and then advise you what your options are and if he/she will handle it on contingency. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

ORRRRR... You could both agree to forget the whole thing...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

nuberperson said:


> UBER's insurance has offered to cover the claim with a $1,000 deductible, but I can't afford it even if I wanted to. Looks like I may have to lawyer up.


Which sucks, the normal thing to do in this situation is to pay the 1k then wait for your insurance company to get your money back in subrogation (after like 6 months). I'm not sure I would trust James River to do that though.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Which sucks, the normal thing to do in this situation is to pay the 1k then wait for your insurance company to get your money back in subrogation (after like 6 months). I'm not sure I would trust James River to do that though.


That is the point and the problem here, not only does insurance never want to pay in any claim, only U is on the hook to pay, with the deductible.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Best case scenario is to pay the deductible, if you didn't pay cash in full for your car. It will be an uninsured motorist. You can try to sue the pax [for the $1K deductible], with a lawyer but who knows what assets she has that she'd want to or could pay up. The sooner this is resolved without your insurance knowing, your leasing or financing knowing you were driving, the better.


My insurance company already knows, but why would it matter if our financing knew? I don't really see how it would concern them, as long as payments are being made.

From what I understand, so far, it looks like her company's insurance might have to cover it, if she was on a business trip and rented it through her company.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

nuberperson said:


> My insurance company already knows, but why would it matter if our financing knew? I don't really see how it would concern them, as long as payments are being made.
> 
> From what I understand, so far, it looks like her company's insurance might have to cover it, if she was on a business trip and rented it through her company.


I hope it doesn't matter but as you just found out what could happen, they have clauses on driving now and the car is reported as being in an accident. I think they could find out and probably won't do much, but then why put it in the already lengthy clause? Unless the company pays you the $1K out of pocket I don't see their insurance paying, plus you want them to file a claim and affect their policy when the guy was driving. If that's the case I'd add something to her file and make sure that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> That is the point and the problem here, not only does insurance never want to pay in any claim, only U is on the hook to pay, with the deductible.


In a contested claim both insurance companies are on the hook to repair their own customer's vehicle. They're on the hook for the repair bill minus your deductible.

After that what they do is go into subrogation to determine with the other insurance company who is at fault. Because they had to pay your repair bill your insurance company has a vested interest in winning this argumenr...it's the only way they're getting their money back.


----------



## Omar1 (Mar 25, 2016)

I just got my car back from an accident 2 weeks ago, I did the same exact thing you did, same situation as well, if the other persons insurance already excepts responsibility, then didn't talk to your insurance company any more and just deal with theirs, the person that hit my had gieco and they handled everything, I am still I the process of trying to get my loss of wages while my car was at the repair shop, the insurance company did not promise me they will pay for the loss of wages but it is a case by case situation, they will require a lot of forms all of which you should have from uber and doing your taxes as well, hope this helps


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> In a contested claim both insurance companies are on the hook to repair their own customer's vehicle. They're on the hook for the repair bill minus your deductible.
> 
> After that what they do is go into subrogation to determine with the other insurance company who is at fault. Because they had to pay your repair bill your insurance company has a vested interest in winning this argumenr...it's the only way they're getting their money back.


If your policy doesn't allow driving, then they will not pay, they will most likely cancel your policy and it will be difficult to find another insurance company as they all talk to each other. It is a huge risk, ending up with your state insurance is more than double what you pay. You hope it is their fault and they pay for everything or you're basically going to be screwed.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> If your policy doesn't allow driving, then they will not pay, they will most likely cancel your policy and it will be difficult to find another insurance company as they all talk to each other. It is a huge risk, ending up with your state insurance is more than double what you pay. You hope it is their fault and they pay for everything or you're basically going to be screwed.


In this case your insurance company is James River, they will pay, but you're stuck with that rough 1k deductible.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

James River finally got in contact with someone at Enterprise and they just filed a claim on my vehicle and are investigating it. Looks like the ball is finally rolling. 

I'm going to have to talk to my insurance company and find out if anything is going to happen with our policy. I had no idea that i had to change my personal policy, because UBER insurance covers you while signed in. It seems UBER should have to make that clear. I'll probably just quit driving for UBER, though damage is already done, I guess.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

nuberperson said:


> James River finally got in contact with someone at Enterprise and they just filed a claim on my vehicle and are investigating it. Looks like the ball is finally rolling.
> 
> I'm going to have to talk to my insurance company and find out if anything is going to happen with our policy. I had no idea that i had to change my personal policy, because UBER insurance covers you while signed in. It seems UBER should have to make that clear. I'll probably just quit driving for UBER, though damage is already done, I guess.


There are almost of sea lawyers and insurance agents on this forum. And they like to doom and gloom in a scary situation. Whatever happens, I hope it works out for you, and the best thing any one person here could have told you was to speak with an attorney in your state that handles accidents. Lawyers make stuff happen. The common consumer is ignorant (in an ok way, seriously) about these complexities. See if you can find one that does free consultations, and good luck!


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

nuberperson said:


> My insurance company already knows, but why would it matter if our financing knew? I don't really see how it would concern them, as long as payments are being made.


Because now that the car is (badly) damaged, the loan is suddenly un(der)secured, forcing them to assume greater risk on it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

RichR said:


> Because now that the car is (badly) damaged, the loan is suddenly un(der)secured, forcing them to assume greater risk on it.


Right and now it's worth less technically being in an accident. Imagine if it was totaled? Good thing everyone was ok or you would be paying your medical bills. They are really good at being sketchy and not telling drivers everything they do need to know. If only it was just water bottles.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

RichR said:


> Because now that the car is (badly) damaged, the loan is suddenly un(der)secured, forcing them to assume greater risk on it.





5 Star Guy said:


> Right and now it's worth less technically being in an accident. Imagine if it was totaled? Good thing everyone was ok or you would be paying your medical bills. They are really good at being sketchy and not telling drivers everything they do need to know. If only it was just water bottles.


Nuber,
You are right, as long as the payments are made, the lender should be happy. But part of their risk assessment process is looking at "what ifs." As in, what if you can't collect from anyone for the accident, or come up with the $1000 deductible, and decide to walk away, no longer making the payments? They might not be able to get enough out of the car to satisfy the loan, therefore having to take a loss. Not saying you would do that, but some might in similar circumstances, especially if they didn't have much equity. If the car were to be ruled a total loss, you or the lender could be left high and dry.
A good reason for gap insurance on a financed or leased car. Let's hope it doesn't come to one of these scenarios for you.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Nuber,
> You are right, as long as the payments are made, the lender should be happy. But part of their risk assessment process is looking at "what ifs." As in, what if you can't collect from anyone for the accident, or come up with the $1000 deductible, and decide to walk away, no longer making the payments? They might not be able to get enough out of the car to satisfy the loan, therefore having to take a loss. Not saying you would do that, but some might in similar circumstances, especially if they didn't have much equity. If the car were to be ruled a total loss, you or the lender could be left high and dry.
> A good reason for gap insurance on a financed or leased car. Let's hope it doesn't come to one of these scenarios for you.


I agree, and gap insurance for a leased or financed vehicle is not the same as TNC Gap insurance. The gap is to cover the interest on the loan, should the vehicle get totaled. If your car gets totaled, you owe what you paid for the car, plus interest, for a car you no longer own. The insurance does not pay the interest and they might not pay the current amount due since the car has depreciated, especially with the extra miles from driving. That is why TNC driving is on new leases and financing that it is not allowed. Now, if the vehicle was properly repaired with acceptable parts and labor then they do consider the vehicle to be the current value, although some people might not buy it since it was in an accident vs. one that was not.

TNC Gap insurance will most likely cover your medical bills, your car rental and basically whatever you have on your regular policy. That plus you can report an accident and they don't care if you were driving or just going to the movies with your friend. Plus they won't drop your insurance. Never contact your insurance company about TNC Gap insurance, Google it first if it is in your state yet and the companies who offer it. If it is not your company then you need to get the new insurance company and cancel yours.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, I thought the ball was rolling. Turns out the Enterprise agent was completely unaware that the driver of the rental was not authorized to drive it. So I'm guess the renter is about to get sued by enterprise.

James River now says that someone looked at the vehicle and said it was most likely totaled, which I assumed. Since its totaled, they'll roll the deductible into the claim on the car. But they're coverage was pretty shitty, so I'm shopping for lawyers now. 

This is so ridiculous. Honestly, it makes no sense that insurance follows the car and not the driver. That should not be allowed.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

nuberperson said:


> Well, I thought the ball was rolling. Turns out the Enterprise agent was completely unaware that the driver of the rental was not authorized to drive it. So I'm guess the renter is about to get sued by enterprise.
> 
> James River now says that someone looked at the vehicle and said it was most likely totaled, which I assumed. Since its totaled, they'll roll the deductible into the claim on the car. But they're coverage was pretty shitty, so I'm shopping for lawyers now.
> 
> This is so ridiculous. Honestly, it makes no sense that insurance follows the car and not the driver. That should not be allowed.


I think in this case Enterprise owns the car like a company car that employees like a plumber can use, not a personal registration where your name is on the registration and insurance. The insurance they have probably includes some umbrella like insurance in case everything else fails so they are not out any money. I think you lucked out getting in an accident where it wasn't a personal vehicle, like yours. Not sure how the coverage is bad when they are totaling it and rolling in the deductible? I don't think you need a lawyer since there isn't any medical involved. I helped my friend fight for her car that was totaled, they wanted to give below book and I got them above, almost the maximum of the NADA.


----------



## nuberperson (Oct 9, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think in this case Enterprise owns the car like a company car that employees like a plumber can use, not a personal registration where your name is on the registration and insurance. The insurance they have probably includes some umbrella like insurance in case everything else fails so they are not out any money. I think you lucked out getting in an accident where it wasn't a personal vehicle, like yours. Not sure how the coverage is bad when they are totaling it and rolling in the deductible? I don't think you need a lawyer since there isn't any medical involved. I helped my friend fight for her car that was totaled, they wanted to give below book and I got them above, almost the maximum of the NADA.


Well, I need a rental, lost wages, and at least a down payment on a new car. So, I may use JR coverage and then pursue my other losses from the liable party, whoever the hell that is legally.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

nuberperson said:


> Well, I need a rental, lost wages, and at least a down payment on a new car. So, I may use JR coverage and then pursue my other losses from the liable party, whoever the hell that is legally.


I think you need a lawyer, for sure. Good luck.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

nuberperson said:


> Well, I need a rental, lost wages, and at least a down payment on a new car. So, I may use JR coverage and then pursue my other losses from the liable party, whoever the hell that is legally.


Unfortunately you are now the Poster Driver for TNC Gap insurance. If you had TNC Gap insurance, well the real TNC Gap insurance not the half baked coverage, you would have been covered exactly the same if you were just doing errands with your own insurance. It is no joke. Drivers must get TNC Gap insurance when it is available in your state. Keep us posted on what they will cover in your loss and spread the word. This was not worth a $50 tip.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Your insurance doesn't need to get involved at all. Neither does Uber.


But you know that the pax is all of a sudden going to have neck and back issues. Who doesn't want a part of that $60 billion Uber has? I'm sure he's already retained a lawyer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nuberperson said:


> Well, I need a rental, lost wages, and at least a down payment on a new car. So, I may use JR coverage and then pursue my other losses from the liable party, whoever the hell that is legally.


Did you opt out of arbitration?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It looks like, James River may cover your accident. But what if for some reason they denied responsibility?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Keep in mind that if you win a lawsuit against the driver, and obviously they will be the defendant of any lawsuit and they didn't have insurance while driving you will be able to get their license suspended until they pay off the judgment. This helps to force them to pay the lawsuit.

This depends on which state.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.mwl-law.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/00158564.pdf


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Keep in mind that if you win a lawsuit against the driver, and obviously they will be the defendant of any lawsuit and they didn't have insurance while driving you will be able to get their license suspended until they pay off the judgment. This helps to force them to pay the lawsuit.
> 
> This depends on which state.


If you win against an individual you're hosed, most individuals don't have the financial might of an insurance company.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> If you win against an individual you're hosed, most individuals don't have the financial might of an insurance company.


I think the insurance issue is the biggest issue and is the most ignored. I used to get a lot of crap on here from ignorant drivers, I hope everyone gets it. No pax is worth it the risk. Get the TNC Gap insurance when it's available. I'm putting money on Google taking them out when everyone has that insurance available.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Unfortunately you are now the Poster Driver for TNC Gap insurance. If you had TNC Gap insurance, well the real TNC Gap insurance not the half baked coverage, you would have been covered exactly the same if you were just doing errands with your own insurance. It is no joke. Drivers must get TNC Gap insurance when it is available in your state. Keep us posted on what they will cover in your loss and spread the word. This was not worth a $50 tip.


Why doesn't UBER offer drivers GAP insurance ?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why doesn't UBER offer drivers GAP insurance ?


Money.  As an independent contractor you are responsible to have the insurance, you need. I just read about an entrepreneur who was successful and started a new business and followed their business model for another industry and found out they can't tell independent contractors how to clean, what the required amount of quality is, things like that, in other words what an employee needs to know and needs to follow in order to keep their job. She went out of business over it. As soon as they give you insurance, and give you all of the regulations and laws and tell you what to do, you are an employee. Now I get it after reading about her, not that it's right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Money.  As an independent contractor you are responsible to have the insurance, you need. I just read about an entrepreneur who was successful and started a new business and followed their business model for another industry and found out they can't tell independent contractors how to clean, what the required amount of quality is, things like that, in other words what an employee needs to know and needs to follow in order to keep their job. She went out of business over it. As soon as they give you insurance, and give you all of the regulations and laws and tell you what to do, you are an employee. Now I get it after reading about her, not that it's right.


Why can't Uber make it available for " partners" to buy at a group discount ?
Like the health insurance "discount" they offer or the Uber gas card ?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why can't Uber make it available for " partners" to buy at a group discount ?
> Like the health insurance "discount" they offer or the Uber gas card ?


Then you really are an employee and they are out of business.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Then you really are an employee and they are out of business.


Their insurance is for their pax, either in your car or you going to go get them.


----------



## BradSussmanInsurance (Feb 10, 2016)

nuberperson said:


> UBER's insurance has offered to cover the claim with a $1,000 deductible, but I can't afford it even if I wanted to. Looks like I may have to lawyer up.


Just to be clear, I am not a claims adjuster or here to offer legal advice. I am an Ohio licensed insurance agent that specializes in rideshare coverage. (With the new State law that went into effect last week, we're getting a lot of calls for clarification.) I am also a sponsor of the forum.

This is one of the issues I discuss with my clients who are rideshare drivers. TNC liability coverage is primary and *does not* require a personal auto insurer to deny a claim before coverage is available. Same with collision and comprehensive - _as long as you carry it on your personal auto policy - _you'll be covered on the way to pickup and when a rider is in the car. 
One of the companies I represent is Erie insurance. They cover all phases of rideshare using a 'business use' classification on your personal auto - which I know doesn't do you any good right now.

I've had clients in similar situations deal with car rental companies after an accident like yours. Most have found that getting a lawyer speeds up the process.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just to give you 


BradSussmanInsurance said:


> Just to be clear, I am not a claims adjuster or here to offer legal advice. I am an Ohio licensed insurance agent that specializes in rideshare coverage. (With the new State law that went into effect last week, we're getting a lot of calls for clarification.) I am also a sponsor of the forum.
> 
> This is one of the issues I discuss with my clients who are rideshare drivers. TNC liability coverage is primary and *does not* require a personal auto insurer to deny a claim before coverage is available. Same with collision and comprehensive - _as long as you carry it on your personal auto policy - _you'll be covered on the way to pickup and when a rider is in the car.
> One of the companies I represent is Erie insurance. They cover all phases of rideshare using a 'business use' classification on your personal auto - which I know doesn't do you any good right now.
> ...


Just to give you a heads up. Arizona TNC insurance laws went into effect 3/1/16. Uber stepped up and said they would cover everything. Then on 3/19/16 Uber sends out an E-mail that requires an acceptance for continued partnership. It states James River is covering liability only for all 3 phases of ride share. Please check to see if comp/coll is covered. Also saw in FL that Uber is notifying lien holders about ride share. With your knowledge and expertise, please verify this and post your findings. Thank you in advance.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> If you win against an individual you're hosed, most individuals don't have the financial might of an insurance company.


I honestly have no idea what your point is or what you are even saying here.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I honestly have no idea what your point is or what you are even saying here.


I believe his point is collecting money from a judgement in an accident case that you win, or really any case where you are suing a person, not a business or an insurance company, does not guarantee you will actually receive the funds. JR is only offering to pay for his car repairs, with a $1K deductible, no medical, no car rental and no lost wages as far as I know, which would've been covered had the uninsured driver had the proper insurance. Do you think the uninsured driver is simply going to say here, take my credit card? I hope the TNC Gap insurance haters finally get it. This is no joke.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

That's exactly what I was saying. I've been hit by an uninsured driver in their personal vehicle before, I had to pay my deductible to have my own vehicle fixed when I wasn't at fault. My insurance company went after the guy to get my and their money back, but after awhile they gave up. I got a letter in the mail stating that they failed to get any money from him and I could Perdue my own legal action to try and get my money back.

The point is if a company is involved as the responsible party rather than an individual it is much more likely that you can actually get money from them.

Look at the Erin Andrews verdict. She sued and won money from both the individual and the hotel chain. The individual owes her the larger portion of the verdict, but she is expected to collect millions from the hotel chain and next to nothing from the individual.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> That's exactly what I was saying. I've been hit by an uninsured driver in their personal vehicle before, I had to pay my deductible to have my own vehicle fixed when I wasn't at fault. My insurance company went after the guy to get my and their money back, but after awhile they gave up. I got a letter in the mail stating that they failed to get any money from him and I could Perdue my own legal action to try and get my money back.
> 
> The point is if a company is involved as the responsible party rather than an individual it is much more likely that you can actually get money from them.
> 
> Look at the Erin Andrews verdict. She sued and won money from both the individual and the hotel chain. The individual owes her the larger portion of the verdict, but she is expected to collect millions from the hotel chain and next to nothing from the individual.


Most people have a $500 deductible, it's nuts that the deductible from their insurance, business insurance is $1K when they know most people driving, need the money. You would think in your case and this one that the driver would rather pay that small deductible amount, which he owes if not more, than have that on his record. It's these kinds of people who cause everyone else problems, like drunk drivers and people who don't snitch. Oh no he didn't.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> If you win against an individual you're hosed, most individuals don't have the financial might of an insurance company.


I found that out the hard way when a woman hit me a year and a half ago...All you can really do is ding their credit if you're not in a state that allows wage garnishment.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> I found that out the hard way when I woman hit me a year and a half ago...All you can really do is ding their credit if you're not in a state that allows wage garnishment.


I was thinking to look into a way like a debt collector or those cash advance settlement companies who give you a percentage and then it's their problem, at least it's not zero. It would be good to know if those companies would be an option in a case, like this case.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> That's exactly what I was saying. I've been hit by an uninsured driver in their personal vehicle before, I had to pay my deductible to have my own vehicle fixed when I wasn't at fault. My insurance company went after the guy to get my and their money back, but after awhile they gave up. I got a letter in the mail stating that they failed to get any money from him and I could Perdue my own legal action to try and get my money back.
> 
> The point is if a company is involved as the responsible party rather than an individual it is much more likely that you can actually get money from them.
> 
> Look at the Erin Andrews verdict. She sued and won money from both the individual and the hotel chain. The individual owes her the larger portion of the verdict, but she is expected to collect millions from the hotel chain and next to nothing from the individual.


This has happened to me twice and my SO once. In two cases they simply could never find the person who hit me (they went back to Mexico???). In the other two they filed bankruptcy.

If the other driver has no insurance, you may as well plan on paying the deductible. My insurance definitely did try to recover, but never has.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This has happened to me twice and my SO once. In two cases they simply could never find the person who hit me (they went back to Mexico???). In the other two they filed bankruptcy.
> 
> If the other driver has no insurance, you may as well plan on paying the deductible. My insurance definitely did try to recover, but never has.


Even if the other driver has insurance you may not get paid. A coworker was hit by an elderly lady that probably should not have been driving. 
She gave him her information, said she would pay for it out of pocket, then never responded to his calls.
He turned her information over to his insurance, they found who insured the lady and told him that since it was the ladys fault he should directly contact her insurance.
She never responded to her own insurance companys request for information. Eventually the insurance company told my coworker that since they couldn't get hold of their customer, they were closing the case. 
He said well I'll sue you (the insurance company), they told him go ahead.
He is now sueing the lady in small claims court.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Even if the other driver has insurance you may not get paid. A coworker was hit by an elderly lady that probably should not have been driving.
> She gave him her information, said she would pay for it out of pocket, then never responded to his calls.
> He turned her information over to his insurance, they found who insured the lady and told him that since it was the ladys fault he should directly contact her insurance.
> She never responded to her own insurance companys request for information. Eventually the insurance company told my coworker that since they couldn't get hold of their customer, they were closing the case.
> ...


 That's why you have underinsured/uninsured motorist. You just don't even bother with the other insurance. Do it through your own and they will recover from the other insurance. The other insurance won't treat your insurance this way. You just have to wait for the deductible check, which you WILL get if the other person has insurance.

This is what you pay for. Plus if you call your insurance and you have rental (stupid not to) you'll have a car asap. I don't mess with other people's insurance any more. I let state farm handle it and it's a lot less hassle.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's why you have underinsured/uninsured motorist. You just don't even bother with the other insurance. Do it through your own and they will recover from the other insurance. The other insurance won't treat your insurance this way. You just have to wait for the deductible check, which you WILL get if the other person has insurance.
> 
> This is what you pay for. Plus if you call your insurance and you have rental (stupid not to) you'll have a car asap. I don't mess with other people's insurance any more. I let state farm handle it and it's a lot less hassle.


Lol, that's what I told him.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> Even if the other driver has insurance you may not get paid. A coworker was hit by an elderly lady that probably should not have been driving.
> She gave him her information, said she would pay for it out of pocket, then never responded to his calls.
> He turned her information over to his insurance, they found who insured the lady and told him that since it was the ladys fault he should directly contact her insurance.
> She never responded to her own insurance companys request for information. Eventually the insurance company told my coworker that since they couldn't get hold of their customer, they were closing the case.
> ...


There's something missing here. Why didn't he file a claim with his own insurer and let them handle it? Did he have collision coverage? If he did, and they blew him off, your friend should report his insurance company to the CA Insurance Commissioner for failure to act on his behalf.
If he didn't have collision, and made a claim to the other driver's insurer, they should be reported. They are responsible for contacting their insured, by personal visit if necessary. If they can just walk away saying their insured didn't respond, what if that person caused and died in the same accident? Do you think the insurer could just "close the case?"
He should list the insurer along with the lady in his small claims action. The court might ask why they weren't more forthcoming.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

observer said:


> Even if the other driver has insurance you may not get paid. A coworker was hit by an elderly lady that probably should not have been driving.
> She gave him her information, said she would pay for it out of pocket, then never responded to his calls.
> He turned her information over to his insurance, they found who insured the lady and told him that since it was the ladys fault he should directly contact her insurance.
> She never responded to her own insurance companys request for information. Eventually the insurance company told my coworker that since they couldn't get hold of their customer, they were closing the case.
> ...


Do they live in Texas? That is EXACTLY what USAA told me when that woman hit me and EXACTLY what I told them I would do though I only named the woman in my lawsuit. Woman never responded to the court and never showed up and I was awarded 4 times the damages for my car. She the proceeded to ignore calls from the constables trying to collect and had no assets Texas law would allow them to touch since apparently everything was only in her husbands name. The constable told me I could stay on the public street if I wanted and take photos of any assets I observer such as multiple vehicles, boats, etc that they could see about seizing as well as put a lien on their property they own in that and surrounding counties in case they sold but that was it. He advised I write it off and move on.

Then suddenly out of the blue her insurance company called me saying they'd pay the original amount. I told them I had taken their advice and sued. After weeks more waiting they agreed to pay the full amount plus court costs. Perhaps having law enforcement calling her multiple times a day spooked her into calling her insurance. Don't know don't care. I got my money but it seems that unless you're willing to become a stalker and stake out someone's home your chances of being made whole by an individual are nearly zero.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

D Town said:


> Do they live in Texas? That is EXACTLY what USAA told me when that woman hit me and EXACTLY what I told them I would do though I only named the woman in my lawsuit. Woman never responded to the court and never showed up and I was awarded 4 times the damages for my car. She the proceeded to ignore calls from the constables trying to collect and had no assets Texas law would allow them to touch since apparently everything was only in her husbands name. The constable told me I could stay on the public street if I wanted and take photos of any assets I observer such as multiple vehicles, boats, etc that they could see about seizing as well as put a lien on their property they own in that and surrounding counties in case they sold but that was it. He advised I write it off and move on.
> 
> Then suddenly out of the blue her insurance company called me saying they'd pay the original amount. I told them I had taken their advice and sued. After weeks more waiting they agreed to pay the full amount plus court costs. Perhaps having law enforcement calling her multiple times a day spooked her into calling her insurance. Don't know don't care. I got my money but it seems that unless you're willing to become a stalker and stake out someone's home your chances of being made whole by an individual are nearly zero.


Since Observer said it was his coworker, I assumed this happened in CA. Glad you were able to finally collect.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

observer said:


> Even if the other driver has insurance you may not get paid. A coworker was hit by an elderly lady that probably should not have been driving.
> She gave him her information, said she would pay for it out of pocket, then never responded to his calls.
> He turned her information over to his insurance, they found who insured the lady and told him that since it was the ladys fault he should directly contact her insurance.
> She never responded to her own insurance companys request for information. Eventually the insurance company told my coworker that since they couldn't get hold of their customer, they were closing the case.
> ...


Not sure whom your coworker spoke to but that is not how it works, maybe they were new on the job and should've escalated that first. I forgot a small box truck hit me and never reported it. The company's insurance rep said they had to wait to process my claim until they hear from their insured. I'm like no I don't, I can't drive my car. I do not believe in using your insurance when it is not your fault, you have to wait to get your deductible and their insurance needs to work harder for you I think than yours to make sure you are set. I rented a car and the rep finally said after almost a week that their insured never reported it and does not need to. I'm like yes they do, it is a law in MA that you must report an accident over $500, which these days is just about anything. I finally got the green light and they transferred the car rental bill and fixed the car. If mods add a line back to the signature line on here I'd add TNC Gap insurance is no joke.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> I forgot a small box truck hit me and never reported it. The company's insurance rep said they had to wait to process my claim until they hear from their insured. I'm like no I don't, I can't drive my car.


 Not clear how a claim was filed if you forgot it (?) and your car wasn't drive able? 
Anyway, in CA the reporting threshold for property damage only is $750. Report is required for any injuries/death. If the guy in Observer's post had at least that and filed an SR1 form the DMV would also be after the lady. Maybe his property damage didn't reach the threshold, so he has to sue her. I could maybe see her insurance company's stance if she told them she wasn't at fault, but then they should be going after him for her damage, assuming there was some.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Not clear how a claim was filed if you forgot it (?) and your car wasn't drive able?
> Anyway, in CA the reporting threshold for property damage only is $750. Report is required for any injuries/death. If the guy in Observer's post had at least that and filed an SR1 form the DMV would also be after the lady. Maybe his property damage didn't reach the threshold, so he has to sue her. I could maybe see her insurance company's stance if she told them she wasn't at fault, but then they should be going after him for her damage, assuming there was some.


Sorry, I meant I forgot I had an accident where the driver was at fault and didn't file their claim, a couple years ago. The rep at the insurance company should be fired, they have to look at all claims, not toss them which is why I realized later that it was like the one I forgot about.  The rep I spoke to said it was common that people don't report it. I wanted to be sure my explanation matched his. I didn't want some back and fourth with voicemail and different stories of what happened.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There's something missing here. Why didn't he file a claim with his own insurer and let them handle it? Did he have collision coverage? If he did, and they blew him off, your friend should report his insurance company to the CA Insurance Commissioner for failure to act on his behalf.
> If he didn't have collision, and made a claim to the other driver's insurer, they should be reported. They are responsible for contacting their insured, by personal visit if necessary. If they can just walk away saying their insured didn't respond, what if that person caused and died in the same accident? Do you think the insurer could just "close the case?"


I don't understand why he didn't go through his own insurance company to begin with, *that's why you PAY FOR INSURANCE!!
*
"He should list the insurer along with the lady in his small claims action. The court might ask why they weren't more forthcoming."

Exactly what I told him, what is the use of sueing the lady if she's not going to appear, he'll win the case by default but good luck collecting, if no one can find her. The insurance company is a way easier way to get paid.

I've been on a little working vacation so I'm not sure what's happened.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

D Town said:


> Do they live in Texas? That is EXACTLY what USAA told me when that woman hit me and EXACTLY what I told them I would do though I only named the woman in my lawsuit. Woman never responded to the court and never showed up and I was awarded 4 times the damages for my car. She the proceeded to ignore calls from the constables trying to collect and had no assets Texas law would allow them to touch since apparently everything was only in her husbands name. The constable told me I could stay on the public street if I wanted and take photos of any assets I observer such as multiple vehicles, boats, etc that they could see about seizing as well as put a lien on their property they own in that and surrounding counties in case they sold but that was it. He advised I write it off and move on.
> 
> Then suddenly out of the blue her insurance company called me saying they'd pay the original amount. I told them I had taken their advice and sued. After weeks more waiting they agreed to pay the full amount plus court costs. Perhaps having law enforcement calling her multiple times a day spooked her into calling her insurance. Don't know don't care. I got my money but it seems that unless you're willing to become a stalker and stake out someone's home your chances of being made whole by an individual are nearly zero.





Older Chauffeur said:


> Since Observer said it was his coworker, I assumed this happened in CA. Glad you were able to finally collect.


Yupp, happened in Cali, I didn't think to ask him what insurance company it was, I'll ask when I get back.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Not clear how a claim was filed if you forgot it (?) and your car wasn't drive able?
> Anyway, in CA the reporting threshold for property damage only is $750. Report is required for any injuries/death. If the guy in Observer's post had at least that and filed an SR1 form the DMV would also be after the lady. Maybe his property damage didn't reach the threshold, so he has to sue her. I could maybe see her insurance company's stance if she told them she wasn't at fault, but then they should be going after him for her damage, assuming there was some.


Estimate was 1200 bux. I think reason he was given is that they had no way of verifying she had been in an accident, so they couldn't just take his word for it. I'd be willing to bet they cancelled her insurance coverage.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> Yupp, happened in Cali, I didn't think to ask him what insurance company it was, I'll ask when I get back.


You might also verify if he carried collision coverage.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You might also verify if he carried collision coverage.


I'll ask him, he has a newer paid off Camry. But I'm pretty sure he has collision on it seeing how it's newer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Then his insurer treated him rather poorly, from the sounds of it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

observer said:


> Estimate was 1200 bux. I think reason he was given is that they had no way of verifying she had been in an accident, so they couldn't just take his word for it. I'd be willing to bet they cancelled her insurance coverage.


I don't know about taking his word for it, that was in the back of my mind when I initially called and they said how they have to wait for him to notify them. I'm thinking how would someone get their license, registration, insurance and file a bogus claim though, I mean it's possible but what happens in MA is people intentionally get in an accident and get a lawyer, not break into someone's car to get that intel and file a false claim that way.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> I don't know about taking his word for it, that was in the back of my mind when I initially called and they said how they have to wait for him to notify them. I'm thinking how would someone get their license, registration, insurance and file a bogus claim though, I mean it's possible but what happens in MA is people intentionally get in an accident and get a lawyer, not break into someone's car to get that intel and file a false claim that way.


Exactly, that insurance company is just trying to weasel out of paying.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Not sure whom your coworker spoke to but that is not how it works, maybe they were new on the job and should've escalated that first. I forgot a small box truck hit me and never reported it. The company's insurance rep said they had to wait to process my claim until they hear from their insured. I'm like no I don't, I can't drive my car. I do not believe in using your insurance when it is not your fault, you have to wait to get your deductible and their insurance needs to work harder for you I think than yours to make sure you are set. I rented a car and the rep finally said after almost a week that their insured never reported it and does not need to. I'm like yes they do, it is a law in MA that you must report an accident over $500, which these days is just about anything. I finally got the green light and they transferred the car rental bill and fixed the car. If mods add a line back to the signature line on here I'd add TNC Gap insurance is no joke.


Yes, they ARE trying to weasel but they'll give that rep a raise not fire him. Insurance companies will say and try damn near ANYTHING to get out of paying because a lot of times if they say no and think their calling your bluff to sue a lot of people WILL walk away. They save a ton of money that way I'm sure.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

D Town said:


> They save a ton of money that way I'm sure.


And competition forces them to pass along the savings in the form of lower premiums. I like that. (Don't be a stupid or timid consumer. _Caveat emptor._)


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The big one is the rental car, they can control the labor, parts and paint costs, however the number of days for a rental can vary. I hate to say it, that same accident where the driver never reported it gave me like a 3 day rental. I'm like I don't think so especially when they expected me to wait to get the car fixed. They wanted to give as few days as possible and the shop had to extend it.

At least I try to be reasonable, I call a shop and ask how busy they are and how soon I should get my car back. I've chosen other shops when they say it could be a while. One shop, when one of the few times the accident was my fault, was like no problem. I was going to lose it and go Taco Bell on the manager, but I'm like my car is all over the place, literally and you can't just take it somewhere else, two months later I got it back and I did not have rental coverage.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

RichR said:


> And competition forces them to pass along the savings in the form of lower premiums. I like that. (Don't be a stupid or timid consumer. _Caveat emptor._)


What's the point of paying less for something that is only less because they make sure the product can't be used for its intended purpose 70% of the time? If - God forbid - I was at fault in an accident and for whatever reason my insurance decided not to pay for the damages and I ended up with a lawsuit and on the hook for it personally I'd be pissed. What the heck am I paying ANY money for if its not going to cover me in the that situation?

The main people this screws are people who don't have the cash to file a lawsuit. Many people are just scraping by (76% in the U.S. live paycheck to paycheck) which means adding the cost of dealing with a long drawn out fight isn't something many can afford. Not only that but the sheer volume of extra business that insurance companies get in states that require you to have auto insurance means that the profits their getting FAR out strip any savings we see.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> What's the point of paying less for something that is only less because they make sure the product can't be used for its intended purpose 70% of the time? If - God forbid - I was at fault in an accident and for whatever reason my insurance decided not to pay for the damages and I ended up with a lawsuit and on the hook for it personally I'd be pissed. What the heck am I paying ANY money for if its not going to cover me in the that situation?
> 
> The main people this screws are people who don't have the cash to file a lawsuit. Many people are just scraping by (76% in the U.S. live paycheck to paycheck) which means adding the cost of dealing with a long drawn out fight isn't something many can afford. Not only that but the sheer volume of extra business that insurance companies get in states that require you to have auto insurance means that the profits their getting FAR out strip any savings we see.


That plus they raise your rates as soon as you file a claim. I thought my rate was high, in case I file a claim.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

D Town said:


> What's the point of paying less for something that is only less because they make sure the product can't be used for its intended purpose 70% of the time?


In 30+ years, I don't recall when my insurance ever failed me. But, I have a claim in subrogation right now and, since it's a he-said-she-said thing, I don't expect to get all of my deductible back. So, let's say it failed at the very most 10% of the time.

Anyone who loses 70% of the time is doing something wrong. Shop around for a different insurer.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

RichR said:


> In 30+ years, I don't recall when my insurance ever failed me. But, I have a claim in subrogation right now and, since it's a he-said-she-said thing, I don't expect to get all of my deductible back. So, let's say it failed at the very most 10% of the time.
> 
> Anyone who loses 70% of the time is doing something wrong. Shop around for a different insurer.


You're missing my point.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

Omar1 said:


> I just got my car back from an accident 2 weeks ago, I did the same exact thing you did, same situation as well, if the other persons insurance already excepts responsibility, then didn't talk to your insurance company any more and just deal with theirs, the person that hit my had gieco and they handled everything, I am still I the process of trying to get my loss of wages while my car was at the repair shop, the insurance company did not promise me they will pay for the loss of wages but it is a case by case situation, they will require a lot of forms all of which you should have from uber and doing your taxes as well, hope this helps


How long does it takes for Geico to issued you a check or have your car repaired? Does Geico has to wait for the police report before issued you a check or have your car repaired? The reason I asked is because I am dealing with the fault party's insurance. I am being told that they are waiting for the police report before they can do anything and I contacted the Police Department who handled the report told me, the report takes at least 20 days for it to become available. Please advise.


----------

